# Founders Day



## acjohnson53 (Mar 11, 2016)

_Just a little research on the subject..
March 6, 1775 on this day Prince Hall and fourteen other free colored men were initiated to the Irish Army Lodge NO #441  of the Constitution of the Irish Grand Lodge....._


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 11, 2016)

There were classes of 15 that long ago?  For some reason I thought Prince Hall was initiated that day and the other 14 took their degrees spread over the next year.


----------

